# DIY egg tumblers



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

I have one Idea, but was wondering if anyone knew where to get the parts for one like this http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1190043034 ?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

tropheus duboisi breeder said:


> I have one Idea, but was wondering if anyone knew where to get the parts for one like this http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1190043034 ?


 Cleveland OH has some great plastics store for the clear plastic, but I'm sure Chicago if that is near you must have some too. The plumbing parts you can get at a Lowes or Home Depot type store.

Still, for Tropheus and other eggs I would use a different tumbler system, one that allows you to tumble the eggs without bumping any hard surfaces. You use plastic clothespins to fasten 4" brine shrimp nets across the top of a 15 gallon tank, and then using more pins, direct the water flow from pieces of airline tubing that have all been connected to a powerhead in the 15 gallon tank. When you have one or two airline tubes directed right, the eggs will tumble in the middle of each net where it is down in the tank water level without even touching the netting. I have incubated Tropheus, Frontosa, Ophthalmotilapia, and Cyprichromis eggs in these and some of those eggs are so delicate this is the only system that has worked for me. You also get much higher survival rates from the "easy" eggs such as Mbuna.

You need a big sponge as the prefilter, a piece of tubing to come off the powerhead, a marble to block the end, and short lengths of ridgid airline tubing to poke through the larger tubing as connections for the airline size tubing. You only need one of these setups for about a dozen mouthfuls. Nearly everything for this you can get at a petshop, maybe even the marble. The clothespins I find at a dollar store. I write the dates and species on the sides of the tank with a marker.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

lets see some pics of this tumbler please


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

fishwolfe said:


> lets see some pics of this tumbler please


 In a back issue of FAMA


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

Its not for tropheus its for mbuna's. I think im leaning towards the one you made fishwolfe


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i wouldnt recommend the green net.some eggs made it thru and some are stuck.im posting this here to make sure you see it if you build one,this works alot better and is cheap.im going to post it in my other thread too.


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thats cool!i like the sponge filter.


----------



## maxwell1295 (Feb 18, 2006)

Leviathan25 said:


>


Very nice! :thumb:

That is easily the best DIY tumbler I've seen to date...

2 questions:

What did you use for screen material?

What is the clear plastic section made of and where did you find it?


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

netting is a soft cloth-like probably a polyester, bought from Wallmart in bulk, the clear tube is a piece cut from a flouresent light cover, like the colored ones to change the light in your aquarium but clear, a 5' section was only 3-4 dollars. the rest was pvc.
parts and tools
















florescent light bulb cover, was approx 6' in length for about 2-3 dollars, find it in h-depot by the light bulbs, the long white is 1/2 pvc also a couple dollars, at h-depot, across from where you get the pvc ic pvc fittings, 1x1/2 tee, 2x end caps, don't remember what size, 1-1/4 maybe( but they fit perfectly inside florescent tube(that will help you find them. fittings are only 20-50 cents each, 1x pvc glue, buy the cheapest, used a end fitting from a hob filter(the very bottom piece)if you don't have any extra ones lying around, can be bought at fish store for cheap. go to 
w-mart for netting in their fabric dept, smallest netting they have, large netting will damage eggs and cause them to drop through. also a couple dollars, 1x piece of HARD air line tubing from fish store, they sell it in 1 or 2 foot lengths, only need about 5-8", again depending on size of tumbler. 
ok ...assembly time; first thing is determining what length overall tumbler is to be, can adjust as you go along, total length when done should be less than water level to gravel(not total tank hieght) cut florescent tube with box cutter to approx 4"-5" in length(after sloppy cutting job-use a pair of sissors to trim around again) keep this as long as possible as this is where the eggs are. the 2x end caps need to be drilled in the center with a 7/8" spade bit, this will create the exact hole for the pvc to fit into tightly, can be trimmed to fit with an exacto razor or box cutter for best fit after drilling. top and bottom are 2x pieces of the 1/2 pvc tube cut, this is where you'll have to experiment for overall length adjustment. apply pvc glue to 1/2 pvc cut tube lengths and stuff into end caps(through 7/8" hole), just enough to potrude through(let set 15 min) cut netting large enough to cover 1 end cap normal opening (not drilled opening)with some excess overlap, does not need to be glued, slip the florescent cut tube over netting and end cap, slide down to curved part of end cap(this may be a tight fit, a little twisting will get it)

drill hole in top of tee with drill bit the same size of hard plastic air tube, then pvc glue tee to other cut 1/2 pvc tube/end cap, not the one you just put the netting and cap with florescent tube assembly. next, slip top end cap/pvc tube with tee indside floresent tube, now use same drill bit as on tee to drill hole through florescent tube but not all the way through end cap(refer to pic of assembly) use a smaller drill bit(smaller than the screw your going to use)(find one laying around somewhere-must be stainless or brass as not to rust- 1/4" long)(small)this will secure top, screw will self tap the pvc when screwed in as long as you didn't drill the hole to large for screw, insert screw, then remove it again, while the tupe is still assembled, cut a narrow "l" slot left then up from screw hole, this will allow the top to be removed for eggs to be placed in and or removed(twist and pull off) easier than trying to unscrew under water.cut a secton of hard air tube, insert into tee, leaving enough exposed to apply air line onto and enough to go slightly below end cap and visable into florescent tubing.(now you can apply some pvc glue where it goes into tee ONLY if you are going to use an air regulator for adjusting air pressure from pump(can be bought at fish store) if not, you can leave this unglued and raising or lowering the tupe while the air is on will regulate the amount of tumble. pvc glue bottom filter screen to bottom opening of pvc, or some netting and a rubber band will work too use a sponge pre filter over bottom to prevent sucking up all the junk in tank and possibly killing eggs, cut a small piece of sponge and stuff into top cap(cut hole to slide over plastic tubing)so eggs don't accidently get sucked out. For mounting to tank, I used a suction cup I had lying around(or buy from w-mart or fish store) drilled hole in back of tee to slightly smaller than suction cup tab, stuffed it in with some pvc glue, let set. Let entire assemble set overnite.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i used light protectors too,but i couldnt fit any pvc inside tightly enough.i used 1" on the outside and some silicone to hold it to the protector.i like the way you hook it with the L cut.


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

*fishwolfe*


> i used light protectors too,but i couldnt fit any pvc inside tightly enough


when I cut the bottom netting, I left it long enough to overhang the pvc, and it was a snug tight fit over the pvc without any gluing.


----------



## geetee (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.sydneycichlid.com/egg-tumbler.htm

I made this one and it is very simple to make and has had a lot of use.
And made from bits and pieces you normally have laying around.


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome website *geetee* !! without hijacking this thread, do you think you could answer a question or two about your bucket filter design. I'll pm you. Thanks Rich

ps nice egg tumbler
pps you inspired me to start a website also with diy's


----------



## Azrider (Dec 6, 2005)

I have found myself in the situation where I needed a tumbler now, and mine was in use. I modifided the base of a gravel vac to be the large tube, and used netting with a rubber band to hold the eggs. This will not work if there are other fish in the tank, but it has helped me before.


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

BUMP, theres been several Q & A's regarding holding fish and egg tumblers, thought this post might be useful opcorn:


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

could i buy egg tumblers from a lfs or is that a thing that most don't sell and your lucky if you can find one there?


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

some online stores, sometimes on ebay, mostly DIY, never seen one yet in a retail store. Not that hard to make, more like a craft than a project in terms of easy to make, once you have the supplies, one like mine can be made in under an hour.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

yes more pics Leviathan


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Shawn, more pics huh? well, since I sparked more interest in this, I"ll build another with more step by step pics/instructions. The last one was fairly tall and would really only fit a 30tall or larger, I'll do a build up for a shorter profile to make it more versatile. Take notes on the first page of the thread as the materials will be close to the same. More to follow
Rich


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok here goes, a step by step egg tumbler smaller version to fit tanks as small as 10gal.
If something is still confusing or I left something out, just ask and I'll try to clarify.
pic1 stuff you need








1/2" pvc, 1/2"pvc cap & T, 1-1/4 pvc cap(2ea), standard florecent plastic light tube(clear), air regulator(optional),foam of choice for intake and head cap, hard plastic air line, suction cup,
1wood/metal screw(stainless),screen netting(soft-fabric)and tools. Most tools are self explanitory, drill bits you determine(not critical),spade bit 7/8" or 22mm.
pic2








drill both 1-1/4 caps(center best you can) with spade bit
pic3








glue short pieces of 1/2 pvc to 1/2 cap and T (1/2 pvc will determine overall length of assy.)
pic4








glue 1/2 pvs assy's to 1-1/4 pvc caps
pic5








drill top head assy, add screw, this will secure top head assy to clear body(florecent tube cut)
pic6








drill numerous holes for water intake
pic7








place screen over bottom assy, slide clear tube over, trim excess
pic8








trickiest part of the whole thing is to cut the famous patented leviathan25's "L" in the
top of tube for securing with screw.......well maybe not famous 8) 
pic9








test fit assy, make any adjustments necessary
pic10 & 11
















make a small sponge filter to insert in the head assy, this will prevent the accidental
sucking up the eggs and out into the aquarium if you use too much pressure.
pic12








make pre-filter, otherwise food and waste will contaminate your eggs
pic13








drill hole in head assy, install suction cup(I use a left over heater suction cup but
any will do, drill hole slightly smaller than cup's button)
pic14








drill hole in top center for har air line, pvc glue to assy
pic15








assemble and ....TA DAA
pic 16








new egg tumble compared to larger assy.


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

in action with 26-27 Kenyi


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

ok i have a problem with your setup levi, i only have a lowes around me and i have checked lowes(and walmart etc.) and i cannot find that clear tubing that goes over florecent lights. i might try to get them to order it but im not sure if they will.

any other options?


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

I already sent you some netting, want me to build it for you :drooling: , go to Cardello's lighting on N. 3rd St., in Stubenville, they have tons of em. 4' for $1.90, 8' for $3.88. 8)


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

really? ill have to go down and take a look  to be honost i didnt even know that store was there, how did u?


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got this really really super duper secret can't tell anyone magic teleport device called a ........... Internet silly! :roll: 
just went to yahoo searh yellow pages, called your Lowes, he gave me a couple suggestions....and 3minutes later...voila....thats French for "Big Dummy" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

haha, great. thx


----------



## Derow69 (Nov 5, 2007)

i used a gravel vac tube and mine is workign fine but do u have to close off the top so that the bubbles get forced down or is it right how i have coming out the top of my gravel vac


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

not sure if I understand your question but I'll give it a shot, the bubbles are supposed to escape from the top, what the bubbles do is draw water from the bottom past the eggs causing them to lightly tumble and and recieve oxigen from the water draw in. It's not necessary to get the bubbles near the eggs, but the lower/closer they are, the more the eggs tend to rise, you only want a light tumble, a violent rise and fall will destroy them....any help there?


----------



## Derow69 (Nov 5, 2007)

Leviathan25 said:


> not sure if I understand your question but I'll give it a shot, the bubbles are supposed to escape from the top, what the bubbles do is draw water from the bottom past the eggs causing them to lightly tumble and and recieve oxigen from the water draw in. It's not necessary to get the bubbles near the eggs, but the lower/closer they are, the more the eggs tend to rise, you only want a light tumble, a violent rise and fall will destroy them....any help there?


so pretty much how i have it now is perfect  just a hack job tumbler for the first one ever made


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

sounds ok to me, and post a picture if you can, don't worry about the "HACK JOB", it may help someone else out in a pinch and who knows, it might evolve into a knew way to make tumblers for those who have extra vacs, or short on budget. This is not a critic site for "who's the best", but to share ideas and new experiences for all to learn from. Good Job!!! :thumb:


----------



## Derow69 (Nov 5, 2007)

Leviathan25 said:


> sounds ok to me, and post a picture if you can, don't worry about the "HACK JOB", it may help someone else out in a pinch and who knows, it might evolve into a knew way to make tumblers for those who have extra vacs, or short on budget. This is not a critic site for "who's the best", but to share ideas and new experiences for all to learn from. Good Job!!! :thumb:


Thanks  it is actually a very simple way of doing it and for day 3 it is still doing its job :O here is a link to the egg tumbler me and my buddy built just out of supplies around home.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=167078


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's the latest, these guys are close to leaving, they are free swimming with almost all of the egg sac gone. Sorry about photo quality. Also note in background ,one peed off juvy Dimidiochromis Compressiceps who couldn't get his Supersize large order of *McFry's to go :lol: *








.
also note, whatever netting you use, make sure it's the finest mesh possible, I had a couple almost get their heads stuck in the holes when they were first starting to develope heads and tails, so I double netted mine.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

damnit all these pics are gone


----------

